# Closet Header



## SDL (Jan 22, 2009)

I want to install bifold doors in an existing closet. The closet opening currently goes to the ceiling so I have to install a header. Since the sides are finished, I do not want to install jack studs. Is it acceptable to install the header without jack studs and screw it to the existing vertical sidewall studs?


----------



## buletbob (May 9, 2008)

you should be fine with what you want to do, 
The one thing that I would do is mark my rough heights on each side wall and cut and remove the metal corner bead that should be installed on the ends walls front and back ( total of 4 ) only remove the top pieces. cut your rock out on both sides most likely 14" long so to expose the studs then install your top plates then your cripples and then your bottom plates I would install 2 to give it a little more ridge ability. then rock and spackle setting your tape into the old bead indents. 
by removing the top bead will give you less of a bump in the wall at the top corner locations. this doesn't necessarily have to be done, it all depends on how anneal you are.:laughing: its something that I would do. BOB


----------



## SDL (Jan 22, 2009)

Thanks for the great feedback. Confirms what I was thinking.


----------



## buletbob (May 9, 2008)

Good Luck


----------



## SDL (Jan 22, 2009)

Would I need to remove the drywall from the studs or just the corner bead? Planning on screwing the box frame into the studs. Thanks again for your support.


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

Depends on the size of the opening you need. Leave the drywall if if your frame fits with it in place. You'll just need to be sure to use long enough nails to go through the drywall into the 2"x4"s. Bob is dead on as far as taking the corner bead off! You may also need to do some serious sanding to knock the edge down from the buildup of mud where the bead is removed. Get your rock as flush as possible (at least on the outside, no one will notice on the inside). Careful taking the bead off, it will cut you easily.


----------

